# Ibanez 10 string!!!



## XEN (Jan 24, 2006)

Ibanez is so awesome! They will do anything for their customers, and so will EMG who graciously threw in custom 81-10s for free, saying how proud they were to contribute to such an amazing product for such an amazing artist as I, and that they reveled at the opportunity to give a big  to Dimarzio! 

It's tuned BEADGCFADG covering the range of a 6-string bass, 6-string guitar, and 8-string mandolin. I'll record some tracks as soon as my Mark VI comes in from Mesa.

Sorry guys. Things are slow at work. Seriously though, one day I will have a 10-string electric.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 24, 2006)

11 is where it's at.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 24, 2006)

I'd believe it if it weren't for that floyd


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice bit of photoshopping.


----------



## Naren (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks cool and pretty realistic. Stare at that picture for more than a few moments and it starts to look real ridiculous. Especially the surroundings.

And I know Ibanez would never give the  to Dimarzio since every single Ibanez has either stock Ibanez pickups or Dimarzios. Dimarzios are my favorite pickup maker anyway. Don't care much for EMGs, myself (although I haven't played them much).


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 24, 2006)

That's not entirely true. Ibanez was sshowing off an RGA7 that had EMG's.


----------



## Nats (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Leon (Jan 24, 2006)

my 14 string ibanez is tuned [email protected]!!!SUXOR!1!1!!!


----------



## giannifive (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow, two truss rods!

Nice photoshopping.

Now that you've made the pic, how soon till someone uses it for a fake auction on eBay?


----------



## Drew (Jan 24, 2006)

Impressive photoshop job.  Had you posted that as a "Check out this new axe Ibanez made for so-and-so," I'd probably have believed you.


----------



## Naren (Jan 24, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> That's not entirely true. Ibanez was sshowing off an RGA7 that had EMG's.



I do not believe that is a production guitar.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jan 24, 2006)

Took me a minute, and then I watched the strings

Still a larf though


----------



## Chris (Jan 24, 2006)

So... Where do I pick up a Capo for that? Home Depot?


----------



## TheReal7 (Jan 24, 2006)

hahahahah


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 24, 2006)

Chris said:


> So... Where do I pick up a Capo for that? Home Depot?



A couple o' 2x4s and some tow chain...


----------



## Naren (Jan 24, 2006)

TheReal7 said:


> hahahahah



HAHAHA. That's hilarious.


----------



## XEN (Jan 24, 2006)

Chris said:


> So... Where do I pick up a Capo for that? Home Depot?


http://www.elliottcapos.com/

Hehe I love Fireworks MX 2004.


----------



## Leon (Jan 24, 2006)

Naren said:


> HAHAHA. That's hilarious.


+1


----------



## Vince (Jan 24, 2006)

Leon said:


> my 14 string ibanez is tuned [email protected]!!!SUXOR!1!1!!!


----------



## giannifive (Jan 24, 2006)

Naren said:


> I do not believe that is a production guitar.


They have Seymour Duncans in the SZ's, though.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 24, 2006)

TheReal7 said:


> hahahahah


ROFL


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 24, 2006)

TheReal7 said:


> hahahahah



Yikes. You could use those pickups as batons to batter someone to death.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Jan 24, 2006)

can't wait to see your mark VI as well, lol


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 25, 2006)

Chris said:


> So... Where do I pick up a Capo for that? Home Depot?



Dominic Frasca uses these big monkey wrenches for his.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah nice photo shop for sure. Does Rusty know you added a string or 2 to his new axe?

~A


----------



## bostjan (Jan 25, 2006)

i need to scan the pic of hugh manson's freakish creation.


----------



## XEN (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah, no one photoshopped this one!
(http://www.paulgarthwaite.co.uk/)


----------



## bostjan (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Ancestor (Jan 26, 2006)

Ha, you had me going. I thought it was real, and I'm thinking, "Man, it would be hard to vibrato on that."


----------



## ibanez.shredder (Jan 26, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> That's not entirely true. Ibanez was sshowing off an RGA7 that had EMG's.



That RGA7 isn't a production model. Thats Buzz McGrath's Ibanez LACS custom, ibanez puts in what he tells them to.

But yeah the SZs have seymour duncancs, and the RG6X and RG7X japanese models have EMGs. Oh and don't forget the new Mick Thompson signature (hate it, hate him) has EMGs as well.

Man thats an insane photoshop


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 26, 2006)

four_hz_at_140_db said:


> Yeah, no one photoshopped this one!
> (http://www.paulgarthwaite.co.uk/)


 
WTF?!?!?!?!?    

How the hell are you supposed to play a neck that wide? Tapping?


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 26, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> WTF?!?!?!?!?
> 
> How the hell are you supposed to play a neck that wide? Tapping?


You could, although I'm sure you could play it conventionally, it'd just be a bit harder.
Found this pic on his site


----------



## Shawn (Jan 26, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Nice bit of photoshopping.


 Nice work. I think it looks hideous though, it's just too much, just my opinion.


----------



## Mark. A (Jan 30, 2006)

I just came several times


----------



## Chris Feener (Jan 30, 2006)

Am I the only sucker here who believes that it's real??


----------



## 777 (Jan 30, 2006)

hate to be tuning that bizzatch hahahaha!!! floyd and all to deal with


----------

